# kickboxing program?!?



## jojo35 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi All

I have been following this site for a while and finally decided to register and get involved - so HI!!!!

Thought I'd make my first contribution to the site and say hello.

I would appreciate any suggestions on my current training regime. I would like to build some muscle, lose fat but try to keep weight down as I am a kickboxer.

My schedule is:

Mondays - am - Legs and Shoulders

Tuesday - am -Chest and Tri pm kickboxing 2 hours

wednesdays - cardio - run / day off if really tired

Thursdays - am-back and biceps

Fridays - Cardio - kickboxing

Saturdays - always day off

Sundays - Cardio - Run

I need to get my cardio in to keep me physically fit enough to fight even though i know it is probably not helping muscle growth?!?

I basically would like my training program in incorporate exercises that would boost my kickboxing - i have recently added some plyometrics ie jump lunges and box jumps.

Anyone out there kickbox / box / who has any knowledgeon this.

Any advice / suggestions would be fab

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

I think there is a few that kickbox on the site. I was just reading a thread and i thought i read that warren_1987 did kickboxing so he may be able to help.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi there , well im in the middle of a debate about weather eating like a bb and training like a bb is needed,lol

which my point being yes, you can train like a bb for a while to get your body to a better condition if you need to gain weight or loose weight ( obvs not meaning 2-3lbs)

the rest of training for kickboxing should be covered in the actuall training with your coaches. can i ask what level you are at ie hobby, compeate, paid??? if you need to gain a substantial ammount of muscle then there are many people on here better to help if its just the general training for kickboxing and you need a SMALL ammount of conditioning then look into rosstraining and look for his vids . he is a top conditioner and very good at what he does his vids are very good for promoteing usefull accesable power and conditioning. if you need alot of weiht then ill let the folks on here have a better go

but for kickboxing , skip - bag work - road work - sparr, time yourself on the clock , go full out hitting the bag for 3 mins rest for 30 secs and so on.

also to improve speed ,contrary to beife dont try using speed balls they are for hand eye co-ordination, use the heavy bag for speed.

gd luck


----------



## jojo35 (Jun 2, 2008)

I comepte. i have done loads of light and semi bouts but have just had my 4th full contact on the weekend. haven't lost so far so doing ok.

i am quite competitive in whatever i do and would like to do BB aswell if that would be possible. i don't want to mess up my kickboxing training though so don't know what approach to take. warren - what's your weekly training program like - what are your goals??


----------

